# Looking For Another:)



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

We're looking to add another in a few months or so. Spring/early summer would be a good time for us.

I'd like to share with you what I'm looking for, just in case you might know of a little girl out there. :wub: 

under 4 pounds
perfect baby doll face
nice pigment
beautiful coat
laid back personality
very affectionate

I'd prefer a older puppy/young adult. That way we would know what she looks like and what kind of personality she has.  

If you ladies could keep us in mind, if you come across a little doll, that would be greatly appreciated!

TIA!
Anne


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol Anne, so you want a twin of your Libby? Why another, not enough malts to dress at once? Don't blame you! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

No, I really want Gigi's twin LOL!

Can't you just send her here? :wub: 

Libby is small so I want to stay in the same range. She's also full if it and a little naughty too.

I really want a perfect doll head on our next. Libby has what I would call a standard malt face. She's adorable but I think it would be nice to have dogs with different looks.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm addicted and really want another. No more kids so I'm turning to fluffs  

I also think Libby could use a buddy. There are no small dogs around here for her to play with. She was so desperate at Petco this weekend, she even tried to play with the HUGE dogs there. It was hysterical! I don't think she has any clue that she's a little dog.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would look at Diamond Maltese in Orlando. My 2 youngest are from him. They are everything you have on your wish list and more.
www.diamondmaltese.com ( his photos are really not good, the real dogs are much prettier)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How exciting, Anne!!!

I will keep my eyes peeled for a babydoll faced tiny girl!

Libby has grown into such a beautiful young lady -- I would call her face a nice combination between a more standard and babydoll face. I think she's gorgeous!  I wonder what Preston would look like now if I grew his hair out. He has the easiest coat...never mats at all, and I rarely have to brush him. I wanted him to be in full coat, but I thought it would be weird having a girl with a short haircut (London's hair mats easily so I keep her short) and a boy with a flowing coat. lol


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

look at this little beauty


http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/Available.htm


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Feb 22 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889142


> look at this little beauty
> 
> 
> http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/Available.htm[/B]



OMG. She is crazy ADORABLE!!! What a face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 22 2010, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889185


> QUOTE (dex'smom @ Feb 22 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889142





> look at this little beauty
> 
> 
> http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/Available.htm[/B]



OMG. She is crazy ADORABLE!!! What a face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG is right. She really is a cute one!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Feb 22 2010, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889142


> look at this little beauty
> 
> 
> http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/Available.htm[/B]


wow she is GORGEOUS! i love her face. i'm surprised she's not gone yet!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

That little baby is super adorable. I too am surprised that she hasn't been snatched up.

I'm holding out a while longer... and I may have something cooking in the pot  I'll never tell though LOL!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!

My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893514


> I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!
> 
> My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).[/B]



Who are Cosette's parents? I have two Midis show dogs here, Caddy and Caira. One is a champion and I just put the other one back in the ring after a 3 litter hiatus, LOL. Your cosette is a cutie!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What's her birthdate? Libby was born march 30th. Maybe they're sisters!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893526


> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893514





> I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!
> 
> My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).[/B]



Who are Cosette's parents? I have two Midis show dogs here, Caddy and Caira. One is a champion and I just put the other one back in the ring after a 3 litter hiatus, LOL. Your cosette is a cutie!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Cosettia's parents are Symphony of Venice and Razzamatazz/Jazzamatazz (never quite got that cleared up as to whether it as 'R' or a 'J'), but I didn't really care as I was so excited about my little Cosette! I'd love to find out if she has other's in her lineage here on SM!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Well they have the same mom. Her father is myheartscallingme.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you find the perfect baby to complete your family!!!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893534


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893526





> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893514





> I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!
> 
> My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).[/B]



Who are Cosette's parents? I have two Midis show dogs here, Caddy and Caira. One is a champion and I just put the other one back in the ring after a 3 litter hiatus, LOL. Your cosette is a cutie!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Cosettia's parents are Symphony of Venice and Razzamatazz/Jazzamatazz (never quite got that cleared up as to whether it as 'R' or a 'J'), but I didn't really care as I was so excited about my little Cosette! I'd love to find out if she has other's in her lineage here on SM!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sinphony of Venice Andy or Sinphony of Venice myheartiscallingme (Hero?) My champion girl Caira is out of Andy, so maybe they are related there! I have my pedigrees on my site, if you want to take a look at them
Here is Caira
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caira.htm

and Caddy
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caddy.htm


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893560


> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893534





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893526





> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893514





> I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!
> 
> My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).[/B]



Who are Cosette's parents? I have two Midis show dogs here, Caddy and Caira. One is a champion and I just put the other one back in the ring after a 3 litter hiatus, LOL. Your cosette is a cutie!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Cosettia's parents are Symphony of Venice and Razzamatazz/Jazzamatazz (never quite got that cleared up as to whether it as 'R' or a 'J'), but I didn't really care as I was so excited about my little Cosette! I'd love to find out if she has other's in her lineage here on SM!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sinphony of Venice Andy or Sinphony of Venice myheartiscallingme (Hero?) My champion girl Caira is out of Andy, so maybe they are related there! I have my pedigrees on my site, if you want to take a look at them
Here is Caira
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caira.htm

and Caddy
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caddy.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's Andy!!! Yes, yes they are related!!! How wonderful to know!!! I wonder how many other Midis are here on SM --- and here in California!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ya we have family! Libby has the same sweater as your sweet girl! She's adorable :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My Preston is out of CH Sinphony of Venice Andy & Sinphony of Venice Exhale so Cosette & Preston are related.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893599


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893560





> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893534





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893526





> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893514





> I think Libby might be from the same parents as my Cosette. Your picure of her as a pup looks exactly like my Cosette as a young pup!
> 
> My Cosette is full of spunk and attitude, but as you mention I need to find her a a fur-sibling after she turns a year or so! We are so happy with Cosette, that we are sure the Dian does a fabulous job with her pups. My husband says that this is the smartest, best puppy he is has ever met -- and this is after we've had many puppies visiting our house over the last two years (we puppy sit and train our friend's and family's pups).[/B]



Who are Cosette's parents? I have two Midis show dogs here, Caddy and Caira. One is a champion and I just put the other one back in the ring after a 3 litter hiatus, LOL. Your cosette is a cutie!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Cosettia's parents are Symphony of Venice and Razzamatazz/Jazzamatazz (never quite got that cleared up as to whether it as 'R' or a 'J'), but I didn't really care as I was so excited about my little Cosette! I'd love to find out if she has other's in her lineage here on SM!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sinphony of Venice Andy or Sinphony of Venice myheartiscallingme (Hero?) My champion girl Caira is out of Andy, so maybe they are related there! I have my pedigrees on my site, if you want to take a look at them
Here is Caira
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caira.htm

and Caddy
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/caddy.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's Andy!!! Yes, yes they are related!!! How wonderful to know!!! I wonder how many other Midis are here on SM --- and here in California!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh too cool! I will have Cosette's nieces showing in Del Mar. These are Caira's puppies, so Cosette is their auntie. They turn 6 mos old next week so Del Mar is their first show. Here is a pic of them at around 4 mos









and sooo sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893648


> Oh too cool! I will have Cosette's nieces showing in Del Mar. These are Caira's puppies, so Cosette is their auntie. They turn 6 mos old next week so Del Mar is their first show. Here is a pic of them at around 4 mos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeek! They are growing prettier everytime I see them Stacy!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893664


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893648





> Oh too cool! I will have Cosette's nieces showing in Del Mar. These are Caira's puppies, so Cosette is their auntie. They turn 6 mos old next week so Del Mar is their first show. Here is a pic of them at around 4 mos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeek! They are growing prettier everytime I see them Stacy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, they are gorgeous!!!

Linda


----------

